# Various MAC Bronzers - What's the Diff?



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 25, 2007)

I am puzzled [seriously], can some one please explain the differences between Refined Deeper Bronze, Beyond Broze and  Enriched Bronze?  Which is darker/darkest?  Thanx so much!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 25, 2007)

So no one knows anything about these bronzers?!?!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 26, 2007)

I think some have shimmer in them and some are more matte because i got some for my mom once & she like the matte one (the compact was black) then i got her the shimmery one (in a bronze compact) but she preferred the matte instead but now i'm not sure which is which!!! But i'd like to know the differences too!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2007)

My counter only has four:
Golden - A gently metallic golden-beige with subtle shimmer
Bronze - A soft metallic bronze-brown with subtle shimmer
Refined Golden - More or less the same as Golden but with a much more noticable pearl
Refined Deeper Bronze - A much deeper and warmer Bronze with a more noticable pearl and shimmer.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_My counter only has four:
Golden - A gently metallic golden-beige with subtle shimmer
Bronze - A soft metallic bronze-brown with subtle shimmer
Refined Golden - More or less the same as Golden but with a much more noticable pearl
Refined Deeper Bronze - A much deeper and warmer Bronze with a more noticable pearl and shimmer.

Hope that helps!_

 
/\ That pretty much sums it up.  

Golden colours are lighter than the Bronze colours.  Refined Deeper Bronze is darker than Bronze, and Matte Bronze is the darkest.  The Bronze-named colours are more brick/red toned, IMO.

They all have a slight shimmer to them to give them a more natural look.  Except the Matte Bronze and LE Refinded Matte Suntan - Oddly enough, as it has "Refined" in the name, as otherwise, any of the bronzers that have "refined" in the title, will have more of an obvious shimmer to them.

HTH


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't have Matte Bronze at my counter. Is it store exclusive, being phased out, or what?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2007)

matte bronze is a store only bronzer. 

refined bronzers are more jet milled, giving them more shimmer.

the colors are (from light to dark): golden and refined golden (same color, but rg has more shimmer), bronze, refined deeper bronze.

i think matte bronze is the same as bronze, but without the shimmer.  haven't seen it in person to know for sure.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 27, 2007)

Enriched Bronze was discontinued


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_Enriched Bronze was discontinued_

 
Gotcha, so how does Enriched Bronze compare to Refined Bronze?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Gotcha, so how does Enriched Bronze compare to Refined Bronze?_

 
I only found one on eBay. It looks VERY pale, but it may just be the lighting.

 Quote:

  "A lightly frosted, tinted powder that gives skin sheer, natural colour effects and highlights. Ideal for enhancing a skin tone or to accent or strengthen a tan. Skin-conditioning, long-wearing - and formulated to provide a smooth, even application on all skin types."


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Gotcha, so how does Enriched Bronze compare to Refined Bronze?_

 
I was told it was the same but they "reformulated" the content of the bronzer. The only difference I see is the name- Enriched Bronze and Refined Bronze ( in my opinion) are virtually the same.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I was told it was the same but they "reformulated" the content of the bronzer. The only difference I see is the name- Enriched Bronze and Refined Bronze ( in my opinion) are virtually the same._

 
Have you used either one of them?


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 27, 2007)

I tried Enriched on when it was available, I can't tell the difference between it and Refined bronze.
I use Refined and Refined Deeper bronze.. maybe "enriched" wasn't selling well because of the name :/


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 9, 2007)

Is Beyond Bronze the same as Refined Deeper Bronze or is one darker?


----------

